# Please insert disk in Drive F: Kingston Flash Drive



## LitlWillie (Oct 29, 2008)

I've searched the net and Tech Support Forum and not found my exact problem. I plugged a new out of the box Kingston DataTraver 120 128GB flask drive into a USB 1 port on my Sony Vaio. I got the usual 'new device' and 'installed' info boxes. It is recognized in Windows Explorer as Drive F: but when I click on it to access it I get a Windows dialog that says Please insert disk: Drive F: (or something like that). This is true for both USB ports in my computer.

In Windows Explorer when I right click on drive F: and select Properties it shows that it is removable media with no used or free space. My OS: XP service pack 3 w/all current updates. In My Computer > Manage > Disk Management - it is seen as Disk 1 Removable Media with drive letter F: but does not show the size. I can and have changed the drive letter to no effect on being able to access it.

When I shutdown the computer I get a dialog that indicates that the system is trying to end cardreader.exe (or something like that I didn't think to write down the exact words). I could select "End Now" or "Cancel".

This same flash drive works when plugged into a computer with XP PRO edition and a computer with Vista Home edition. The type of USB port on the XP PRO computer is unknown, however the Vista Home computer is USB 1. Can anyone help?

P.S. All other USB devices work on my Vaio without problem.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Please insert disk in Drive F: Kingston Flash Drive*

The Kingston DataTraveler 120 is a *USB 2.0* device and you're plugging it into a *USB 1* port.


----------



## LitlWillie (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Please insert disk in Drive F: Kingston Flash Drive*



koala said:


> The Kingston DataTraveler 120 is a *USB 2.0* device and you're plugging it into a *USB 1* port.


Thanks for the response. However I have another flash drive that is USB 2 that works just fine on USB 1 ports only at a slower speed. Also as I noted in my last post the USB port on my HP w/ Vista Home Edition is also USB 1 and the Kinston DataTraveler works on it at a slower speed. So I don't think that is the problem.

Dave


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As with any other hardware, not all USB controllers function the same. As you know the drives work, the problem is with your PC USB ports. Aside from reinstalling and/or updating the drivers, there isn't anything that you can do. Assuming you have a free slot in the PC, you could simply get a USB 2.0 addon card. You can get them for under $10 shipped from newegg.


----------

